# Juwelenschleifer?



## unchilla (12. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich fange zur Zeit mit meiner Freundin neu an auf der Ally seite sie spielt nen Schami und macht Lederer und Kürschner, ich fange einen Druiden an, da ich schon bei meinen Main den Beruf Alchi habe stelle ich mir nun die frage ob Juwelenschleifer sich auch wirklich lohnt und ob man damit gut Gold machen kann? Oder hättet ihr sonst noch einen Beruf für mich als Tipp, mit nen beruf wo ich auch noch gut gold mit machen kann? Leider geht ja Bergbau und Kräutersuche schlecht zu kombinieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruansiel (12. Juli 2007)

Juwelenschleifen ist ein Bißchen wie Verzaubern: Du mußt erstmal richtig viel (Arbeit oder Gold) investieren, später kannst Du äußerst teure Rezepte erwerebn, mit denen dann aber ganz leidlich Gold machen.

Als Weg zum einfachen Gold definitiv nicht zu empfehlen, vor allem da es sehr viele ausprobieren wollen, was zu hohen Rohstoff und niedrigen Endproduktspreisen führt.

Zusatz: Ohne einen Bergbau-charakter definitiv nicht vernünftig zu machen!


----------



## klarabella (16. Juli 2007)

Würd ich so nicht sagen,ich mach mit meiner Schamanin ganz gut Geld mit Juwelenschleiferei,obwohl sie erst auf 155 ist. 
Man sollte sich einfach auch ein paar Rezepte für niedrige Fertigkeitsstufen besorgen,die nicht jeder hat,das Zeug wird man dann auch teurer los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ohne BErgbau als Zweitberuf geht es wirklich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Juli 2007)

ich würde dir überhaupt erstmal 2 sammelberufe empfehlen
und dann wenn du 60 / 70 bist umskillen und dann richtig fette sachen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. dann hast du genug zeit um deinen beruf nachzugehen 
2. kannst du dir dann wirklich geile sachen erstellen 

aber ist jedem das seinem

die 2 sammelberufe zb. berbau und kürschner oder blümchenpflücker
machen schon massig geld ... wenn man den beruf wirklich nachgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huserohn (17. Juli 2007)

LASS DIE FINGER DAVON!!!!
ich hab juwelenschleifer gemacht und es bereut.
kauf dir lieber deine gems teuer im ah und verkauf die juwelenschleiferrezepte teuer im ah.
wenn ich nen craterberuf lerne, dann nur noch einen, bei den ich gebrauchen kann und ich bop items herstellen kann. wenn gold machen willst, dann mach 2 farmberufe.
miner is imba zum kohle scheffeln.
was du auch noch machen könntest, wär verzauberer, da du da die ganzen bops dissen kannst.
da kannste dann auch (je nach klasse) lowieinstanzen solofarmen und zeug entzaubern, dass viel kohle im ah gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber juwelenschleifer suckt hart.
bei schneider kannste imba sachen schneidern, für die man urnether braucht. da gibts richtig geile rezepte.
oder lederer oder schmied. nur als juwelenschleifer biste gefickt.
ich betrachte jeden anderen beruf mit neid und würds nie wieder machen.


----------



## Shadowstorm (17. Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch Juwelenschleifer und ganz gut mit gefahren. Aber da es immer mehr Konkurrenz gibt und die Rezepte für die raren Sockel meist Worlddrops sind, die extrem selten droppen. Wird der Beruf zunehmend für Neuanfänger uninteressant.

Ich hab gutes Geld gemacht und kaufe teilweise nur noch Erz zum Sondieren, schleife die Steine und stelle sie wieder ins AH. Aber teilweise kosten halt bestimmte Steine nur noch 6 Gold (Talasit zum Beispiel) und geschliffen 10-20 Gold, bis man da die Rezeptkosten von 150-300 raus hat, vergeht eine ewigkeit.


----------



## Pyrosphere (30. Juli 2007)

Muss mich meinen beiden Vorrednern anschließen! Hab skill 140 und es ist einfach nur grausam. hab vor BC extra aufgehört Erze zu verkaufen -Bergbau hatte ich schon auf 300- und sie auf der Bank gehortet; bloss die Mengen die ich habe (u.a. 150 Thoriumbarren, 40 Adamantitbarren, ...) helfen mir atm nicht weiter.

Juwelenschleifen
-verschlingt zum skillen exorbitant viele Rohstoffe
-benötigt am Ende -für Casuals wohl unerreichbare- richtig gute Rezepte, damit man mit dem Beruf was verdient


----------



## Cerafin (2. August 2007)

also bin auch Juwelenschleifer, mittlerweile bei 365. ich würd es fast nicht empfehlen. zumindestens nicht für stoffträger. ich würde liebengerne auf schneidern umskillen, aber leider habich schon soviel Gold und Zeit darein gesteckt, dass will ich nicht alles umsonst gemacht haben. 
Es kostet viel zeit, man bekommt nicht viel Gold und die Rezeote muss man sich auch teuer im AH erkaufen. klar wenn man ne viele gem rezepte hat, kann man auch viele wünsche befriedigen und somit viele Kunden zufriedenstellen, aber erstmal die rezpte haben und dann sind die leute meistens unfreundlich, wenn man sie um eine spende oder einen fixpreis bittet, wenn man ihnen den Gem schleift. ich würd wenn ich nochmal wählen würde auf schneidern gehen, da es definitiv mir mehr bringen würde, da ich in kara kaum items bekomme die an die schneidersets rankommen.


----------



## Jackspeer (2. August 2007)

mit meinem hexer bin ich juwelenschleifer und mache täglich ca 300-500g damit; nein kein tippfehler, würde ich mehr zeit investieren wäre auch das doppelte drin, wenn du dir wirklich mühe gibst und dir die wichtigen rezepte für rare edelsteine kaufst, dann machst du richtig gold damit, aber bis dahin is es n langer weg


----------



## Ascia (2. August 2007)

Ich denk erstmal Juwelenschleifer Alchmie und Ingineurskunst macht viel mehr sinn wenn man Jäger oder Schamane ist denn die zwei Klassen können sich ja ab 40 teilweise ihre rüstungen ncith mehr selber herstellen.

Aber ich denk mit nachdem ich das zeug von euch hier lesen wirklic umzuskillen denn mit level 29 fällt das ja noch nicht schwer.Aber bei anderen Berufen (also ich würde dann auf Lederer umskillen) ist es doch genauso dass die richtig guten Gegenstände von seltenen Rezepten ausgehen oder ist das dort anderst?


----------



## Rockfeld (6. August 2007)

Hi, 
habe erstmal mit zwei Farmberufen Bergbau und Kräutersammeln das epic mount und epic drachen gefarmt und dann erst juwelenschleifen anstelle von Kräutersammeln genommen und relativ schnell (3 x 5 Stunden nach Feierabend) auf 330 gebracht. Das gehst aber nur, wenn man Bergau voll geskillt hat und für die alte welt nen epic mount und für bc desser nen epic drachen hat - damit lässt sich imba farmen... Ich lern den Beruf auch eher zum Spass, da zwei Sammelberufe auf Dauer zwar sehr viel Gold bringen aber auch sehr sehr lagweilig sind. Wer schnell viel Gold will soll 2 Farmberufe nehmen - wer Spass haben will, soll Farm und Herstelberuf kombinieren...

Aloha
Rock


----------



## Vanidar (2. September 2007)

Bei jedem Beruf gitb es vor und nachteile, da der beruf Juwelenschleifen der neuste ist, wird daran sicherlich noch viel geschraubt werden, maybe wird es bessere Dropraten für die Rezepte/Vorlagen geben, oder die Mats werden weniger, man wird es sehen aber bis dahin kann ich den "Neueinsteigern" nur empfehlen sucht euch farmberufe und sammelt erstmal viiiiiiel Geld. bevor ihr daran denkt zum Juwi umzuskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spreche aus erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin, have fun and good luck.


Euer PaddY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (9. September 2007)

Juwe is fett ^_^ selbst ohne BB kannst massig geld machen emdweder du bietest deine schleifkünste gegen bezanlung an... oder du gehst sondier-lotto spielen und hofst auf par rare gems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja vileicht liegt mein erfolg auch an den 43 rare gemms die ich kann : /

allerdings habe ich noch net ausgerechnet wiviel reiten 300 ich shcon in den beruf investiert habe >_<


----------



## Vanidar (12. September 2007)

> allerdings habe ich noch net ausgerechnet wiviel reiten 300 ich shcon in den beruf investiert habe >_<



Ich denke mal viiiiel xD ^^


----------



## Darcfalcon94 (12. September 2007)

Also, bin Juwi Skill 374/380 (da ich Draenei bin geht bis 380) Und den einen Skillpoint krieg ich irgendwie einfach ned hin^^ aba egal, also, mit Juwi fettes Gold mache is scho möglich, aba ma muss au richtig viel dafür investieren! Hab schon mehr als 5k Gold da reingesteckt! Aba amch nu so am Tag um die 100g, wenn ich ma was amch, aba wenn ich richtig farmen würde und ned endlich 70er werden möchte, dann wäre da sicher 300g am Tag drin (ohne FLugmount) mit dem Epic Flugmount, sind da bestimmt 1k GOld am Tag drinn, wenn ma richtig farme geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (14. September 2007)

ab 300 skillst du sau schnell... bis 350 mit den grünen crap gems, ab da nurnoch rare gems machen... weniger mats kann 1 skillpunt einfach net kosten

ausserdem is es eh egal, die rare sockel brauchen skill 350, und rest is relativ egal

PS: net die höhe des skills, sondern die anzahl seiner rare und meta sockel macht einen Juwe aus !


----------



## Vanidar (19. September 2007)

> PS: net die höhe des skills, sondern die anzahl seiner rare und meta sockel macht einen Juwe aus !



Stimm vollkommen, das was bringt die 375 wenn du nicht einen Raresockel hast, sondern nur den Lehrer crap? 

Von daher würde es nichts bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (1. Oktober 2007)

heißt man investiert geld um mehr geld zu bekommen xD
und ich mien ein so ne vorlage kostet glaub ich um die 300g glaub ich das sollte doch jeder auf lvl 70 zamme kriegen


----------



## Chuckgyver (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich war lange Zeit sehr enttäuscht vom Juwelier, aber dies hat sich in den letzten 3 Wochen gewandelt.

Es ist teils ein gewaltiger Unterschied von der Konkurrenz auf den verschiedenen servern. Je mehr Anbieter desto weniger margen und höhere rezeptkosten, höhere rohmatskosten. 

Zudem ist es sehr wichtig den Markt zu kennen. 
Vorallem bei den normalen steinchen gibt es große unterschiede von server zu server. (Mischfarben 1g, Hauptfarben 1,5g, manchmal bis zu 3g. Also da gibt es fast nix holen ( auf thrall)

Richtig Geld verdienen kann man ansich nur mit den raren rezeptsteinchen. (@ Kattatunga, welcher server spielst, auf thrall kosten die ca. 45-50g). Natürlich muss man aber den Markt beachten Rohsteinchen, Adamantiterz günstig einkaufen und verkaufen der Steine bei einer gewissen Knappheit. 

Die Wow-wirtschaft läuft ja etwas anders, weil der Bedarf relativ unabhängig vom preis ist, also gebrauchts wird und es egal ist wenn es etwas teurer ist. Also wenns im ah grad nix gibt ruhig mal nen kleinen aufschlag verlangen^^.

Natürlich sind gewisse Steinchen begehrter als andere.
bei den normalen steinchen sind meine bestseller: tränen(rot), gediegener(blau), runen(rot, seher rezept)
aufgrund weniger konkurrenz und daher höheren preisen: feing...(rot) massiv(gelb)glatt(gelb)
bei den mischfarben halt ich mich meistens raus, außer ich hab mal wieder zuviel sondiert, da gehen am ehesten noch die robusten(grün),leuchtender(vio), mächtiger(orange)

Bei den Raren Rezeptsteinchen ... (Endpreise)(Profit bei geschicktem Einkauf/Verkauf)
gehen am besten: Runen(rot), Tränen(rot) .. (55-65g)(10g)
Gediegener(blau) ....(60-70g)(15g)
bei gelb gehen die meisten gut wech (35-50g)(5g)
bei orange der verschleierte Edeltopas (55g)(10g)
bei violett , leuchtend und ausbalanciertes (40-50g)(15g) ,sonderfall Schattenperle
Grün ist auf Thrall nahezu wertlos (8-14g)(0), nur auf Anfrage gegen tg schleifen


----------



## Qilin (2. Oktober 2007)

OMFG

Grüne Gems für 8g? Wie geil ist das denn? 
Bei uns auf Anetheron biste mal froh, 4g zu bekommen. Das ist allerdings schon das höhste aller Gefühle. 

Fürs Schleifen bekommste meist auch nur nen Appel und nen Ei, aber wirklich reich wird man damit nicht. Anfangs war das anders, da habe ich tierisch viel verdient, weil auch kaum jemand den Beruf hatte. Jetzt lohnt es gar nicht mehr. Die meisten Rezepte droppen bei jedem nach der Zeit und die geschliffenen Gems kosten um die 20g. Also mal derbster Bockmist. Und dann weiss ich ja noch gar nicht, ob ich beim sondieren nen verwendaren Stein rausbekomme. Nachher ist das nur irgendwelcher Crap, die eh niemand haben möchte. Daher verkaufe ich meine Erze nun, das bringt mehr Kohle rein. Ansonsten schleife ich nur noch gegen Mats und TG. 

Das einzige was ein wenig Gewinn bringt ist das Schleifen von Meta-Sockeln, wenn du ne Vorlage hast, die weniger haben. 

Gut verdient man auch mit der einen Schurkenkette, die du mit 2 roten Sockeln herstellen kannst. Die bringt 60-100g im AH. Die Kosten sind dafür eher weniger. 30g für ne Schattenperle, 10 Jaggelperlen ist bei anderen eh nur Crap und kostet vielleicht 10g. Und die Partikel hat man schnell zusammen. 

Ansonsten ist das Skillen ab 300 sehr einfach und geht schnell. Dazu noch ziemlich kostengünstig finde ich. Man muss nur an jedem Vorkommen anhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Epicmounts 4tw.


----------



## Jackspeer (2. Oktober 2007)

ich bin nach wie vor der meinung juwelenschleifen ist der gedeinbringer schlechthinn;

ich habe mir mal die letzten Wochen meinen umsatz notiert;

mache täglich ca 750g gewinn, bei einem durchschnitzverkauf von 50 steinen täglich (im schnitt 15g gewinn)

an top tagen, vor allem freitags verdiene ich locker 1300g


----------



## Vögi1 (2. Oktober 2007)

Wie machst du das, dass du soviel Gold Gewinn machst?

Welche Gems gehen bei dir am besten weg?
Woher hohlst du die die Gems?

Vögi


----------



## Vögi1 (2. Oktober 2007)

Dann hab ich noch im WoW-Europ Forum etwas neues gelesen.
BoP-Steine.

Was ist das?
Logisch etwas für Juwelenschleifer aber was ist das genau?

Vögi


----------



## Bl4ze (2. Oktober 2007)

bop sind meist die steine die einzigartig anlegbar sind.
beim konsortium gibt es zb. ein rezept für 14 spelldmg und das melee gegenstück dazu.
den stein kann man dann nur einmal tragen und er wird beim herstellen gebunden.

finde aber das die bop sachen den beruf nicht wert sind.

@jack welche rezepte verwendest du denn ?
evtl. lohnt es sich ja doch mal im ah was zu kaufen.


----------



## Vanidar (13. Oktober 2007)

Nja, die bop-Gems sind eig recht nice, zumindest wenn man einen kennt der sie schleifen kann. 
Ich höre aber auf unserem Server auch immernur wenn irgendeinern nen bop postet > " Ey, alter der Gem is scheiße und ausserdem Bop" < 

da frag ich mich immer, hey! was soll das eig. wenn er nicht weiß das die seelenbund sind lass ihn doch posten wie er will xD
Aber nja, zum Juwiskillen für ich eh einen Dranei nehmen, die haben von anfangan +5 juwi skill ^^


----------



## Messino (24. November 2007)

ich muss sagen ich stehe zur zeit bei 103 und stehe kurz davor abzbrechen und lieber kürschrei zu lernen bringt mehr geld!

weil die mats kosten sind nimmer schon bin level 33 und habe nur 13 gold!
allein die anzahl der schattenedelsteine sind nimmer schön!
und ich habe bergbau als 2 berufe und bekomme von freunde schon die mats teilweise.
aber auch das hilft  nix am ende verdient man sicher gut daran bei 375 aber bis dahin steckt man zu viel geld rein finde ich


----------



## Guibärchen (25. November 2007)

Vanidar schrieb:


> Aber nja, zum Juwiskillen für ich eh einen Dranei nehmen, die haben von anfangan +5 juwi skill ^^



Jop, how to hack a server... wenn ich nen Horde Draenai spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wiso gut wen einer nen bop stein machen kann?? den kanst du ja net benutzen O.o
und kaufen will den nichtnur keiner ... liegt daran das den keiner kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2007)

Kommt auf den Server an

Bei uns z.b. 20 Adamantit ca 30g oder weniger 20-30
1 Lebendiger Rubin ca 60g
1 Dämmerstein ca 50g

Wenn du es sondierst und 1 -2 rauskommen hast du schon ne menge verdient.
War aber vor S1 für ehre 1 rubin für 10g ^^

Also kommt draufan wann und wo. Steine herstellen naja gibt in den meisten gilden einen und der machts 4 Free.

EDIT MEINT: Du kannst EPIC Steine für dich selber machen die sehr gut sind und nur BLAUE mats kosten


----------



## stephan576 (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kann nur jedem empfehlen weiter zu schleifen, denn nachher lohnt es sich wirklich. in 3-4 Tagen sind locker 2000G drin. Hatte auch oft den Mut verloren weiter zu machen. Später einfach Erze im AH kaufen und sondieren. Adamantit liegt bei uns derzeit bei durchschnittlich 60G/Stack, aber lohnt sich auch dann noch.


----------



## Mithrio (20. Dezember 2007)

kann nur abraten von juwe ... beiß mich vor wut immer noch in den arsch, dass ich es auf 380 geskillt hab... mag auf anderen realms anders sein, aber bei uns kostet alle guten vorlagen im ah ++500g ... die kosten bekommst du nie wieder rein. und das was du vom lehrer lernst, will keiner ... 

und naja das die vorlagen droppen sollen, halte ich langsam fürn gerücht ... noch nie soen teil gefunden : /

machs wie bereits viele sagten... bergbau/kürschnern/blümchensucher lernen und skillen und immer bissel farmen und schon haste genug geld um ggf sachen (equip, gems, pots, flasks, what ever) zu kaufen

btw ^^ schneider ist auch ein toller beruf.... damit hab ich locker mein epic flugmount bezahlt ^^


----------



## -killler- (12. Januar 2008)

mein juwe skill ist unter 300 und ich hab schon 1700 g  dafür verbraucht ^^ 
hmmm aber aufhören werde ich jetzt sowieso nicht mehr....


----------



## Safirith (14. Januar 2008)

was mich an juwi etwas stört ist dass man sich keine besonders starken items machen kann...

ich meine schneider können da sets herstellen die 25er raidtauglich sind und bei uns gibts total viel crap. dann auch noch die total lasche attributsteigerung von oft nur 1 punkt von nem selten auf rar sockel... wenn man das mit den mats vergleicht stimmt d was nicht

dafür dass es der teuerste beruf ist sollten schon mehr gute items da sein!


----------



## Niazala (25. Januar 2008)

Safirith schrieb:


> was mich an juwi etwas stört ist dass man sich keine besonders starken items machen kann...
> 
> ich meine schneider können da sets herstellen die 25er raidtauglich sind und bei uns gibts total viel crap. dann auch noch die total lasche attributsteigerung von oft nur 1 punkt von nem selten auf rar sockel... wenn man das mit den mats vergleicht stimmt d was nicht
> 
> dafür dass es der teuerste beruf ist sollten schon mehr gute items da sein!




teuerster beruf? hmm
zum skillen: niemals! ich hab auf 375 geskillt ohne bergbau. bis skill 300 hast ausgaben weil das meiste das herstellen kannst lowiezeugs ist, das nicht besonders begehrt ist, dafür sind matkosten auch nicht soo hoch.
(ausnahme sind interessante dinge für twink-pvp, die werden ganz gut gekauft).
ab skill 300 macht gewinn. ab 300 gibts die ersten rezepte für seltene sockel, die sind zwar billig im verkauf, aber auch sehr billig im einkauf ( bei uns oft nur 0.5g/stein).
ab 350 kannst die ersten rezepte für rar steine. => mit diesen handelst du, falls du mit juwelenschleifen gold machen willst sowieso in grösserem => skillen auf 375 is geschenkt. 
ab 365 gibts die rezepte für metas, mit den metas gibts den besten gewinn, da du für mats meist weniger als 100g im ah kaufen kannst, und die metas geschliffen 150(erdsturm)-200g(himmelsfeuer) bringen.
375 braucht man sowieso nur für bt und hial => für viele gar nicht nötig.

teuerster beruf?
rezepte: joah warscheinlich schon, vor allem weils so viel sind und die raren oft gleichviel kosten wir epische rezepte für lederverarbeitung. persönlich hab ich für mich ausgerechnet, dass ich für rezepte ca. 6000g ausgegeben habe (kann jetz alle raren(ausser1) und metas. 

trotzdem: 6000g ausgegeben, und alleine durch rohsteine im ah kaufen und schleifen und ah reinstelle 12k gold gemacht. könnte auch mehr sein, aber hab nicht die lust den ganzen tag im ah zu stehen^^

tipp: besonders begehrt sind:
rot: die meisten, vor allem aber beweglichkeit(feingeschliffen) und heilung(tränenförmig)
blau: ausdauer (gediegen)
grün: abhärtung+ausdauer (beständig)
orange: mächtig
gelb: glatte...
violett: königlich, leuchtend


----------



## CyberDeath (4. August 2008)

Hmm..
Ich habe Gestern Schneiderei(war auf 375) verlernt und Juwelenschleifer erlernt.
Warum?Weil ich PvP´ler bin und mir schneiderei in den bereich nen keks bringt, es gibt rezepte die für PvE interessant sind, aber das stunden lange farmen von i-welchen Ur sachen kotzt an und man macht mit dem Beruf absolut kein Gold...
Dann guck ich mir die Juwelier rezepte an und guck ins ah.. was stell ich fest?
Die Roh mats sind bei uns im ah ~40% billiger als die Steine...
Und ich kenne auch viele die mit dem Beruf viel Gold verdienen.

Zwar wird das skillen von juwelenschleifen hart, aber ich bin mir sicher auf 300-375 wird es sich auszahlen.


----------



## Norbert2501 (13. August 2008)

Ich bin Juwelenschleiferneuling. Ich war mal neugierig und habe mal nachgeschaut was es so für tolle Rezepte gibt. Musste dann mal wieder feststellen das es Ruffraktionen gibt die für mich unerreichbar sind. Die Ruf-Fraktion Konsortium (habe gehört das sind die Edelsteinprofis) ist ja relativ einfach (wenn es da nicht mindestens 40 andere Spieler gäbe die die Teile auch farmen), aber was ist mit der Ruf-Fraktion Wächter der Sande, oder für den Berg Hiyal? Wie soll man bitte als normal Arbeitender Mensch an den Ruf, bzw. Rezepte kommen, wenn man einfach nicht die Zeit hat sich 10 oder 25er Raids anzuschliessen?

Ergo....ich werde mal schauen wie sich das Schleifen entwickelt. Wir macht das Game spass und diesen will ich mir nicht verderben lassen durch unerreichbare Rezepte. Wird echt mal zeit das man da was untenimmt, zumindest von der Programmiererseite her. Aber erfahrungsgemäss kann man da lange drauf warten.


----------



## Frøzenheart (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich sag ma so seit WOLK draußen ist , ist Juwelenschleifen ne Goldmine hab weniger als einen Tag 2000 Gold gefarmt und nur  die normal und rar sockel die man beim lehrer lernt  hergestellt und verkauft (lvl 71). Wobei ein BB skill 450 nich schlecht ist weil man sonst die ganzen Titanadern stehenlassen muss und das ist echt ärgerlich^^.
Gefarmt habe ich außschlißlich Tausendwintersee.(mobmap  ist auch ganz hilfreich)
Und rezepte die man  nur für ruf bekommt sind nicht dabei

MfG: Frozen


----------

